# Oracal 651 white roland gx24 settings



## TopDogGraphix (May 2, 2012)

I cant seem to nail my setting. On my gx 24 for 651 oracal white it looks all good but when u go to peel it off the blue backing paper rips off on some letters i never have this problem i just recently switched to this i was using greenstar i dont have this problem with my other oracal colors plz help


----------



## OneOffDesigns (Apr 21, 2012)

I, too, have had this issue with the exact same vinyl...I believe it is caused by slightly to much pressure. I adjusted the pressure setting on my cutter to 10g less and the issue went away. I only ever use Oracal vinyl and I have found that the 651 white typically takes slightly less pressure than 651 colors. I hope this helps....


----------



## BeeKeeEmbroidery (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm haveing huge issues with the same product, it looks cut but lifts in areas when weeding...I have a new 45* blade and put on a new cutting strip but still having issues...i've gone from 90gf to 120gf 0.225-0.250 offset and 30-50 speed....ughhh


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

TopDogGraphix said:


> I cant seem to nail my setting. On my gx 24 for 651 oracal white it looks all good but when u go to peel it off the blue backing paper rips off on some letters i never have this problem i just recently switched to this i was using greenstar i dont have this problem with my other oracal colors plz help


Sounds like you have too much blade sticking out. Try backing it off along with reducing the force on the blade.


----------

